# Dark Victorian Gown



## Ms. Wicked

I finally finished this project yesterday. It was intended to be a Victorian Grieving Widow to compliment Mr. W's Victorian Undertaker. However, I had family houseguests that monopolized October and I never got it done.

I still need to make a headpiece. In the meantime, I'm just so happy that it's finished. It was a HUGE project. The ensemble weighs four pounds!

The bodice is black, 100% wool gaberdine. The drape, train, ruffles and rosettes are made from bridal weight satin. The skirt is the same dark blue damask that I used for Mr. W's costume, with black lace overlay.

The bodice is boned and vast amounts of netting was used for the train's bustle. This is by far, my largest project to date.

I can't wait to wear this costume on Halloween!


----------



## Ms. Wicked




----------



## Draik41895

that is amazing!great job


----------



## Bone Dancer

Another master piece by Kellie, wait is that a loose thread right there? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

It looks great Kellie.:crykin::crykin::crykin:


----------



## Joiseygal

Kellie that is awesome!!! The detail is amazing! If you ever sold that you would get some big bucks. I'm so glad you finished it because you said it was a lot of work and you can tell. I can't wait to see the head piece.


----------



## turtle2778

That is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Black Cat

Just absolutely fantastic! Love all the detail. 

From my son: Those roses look more soft and real than real rose. Great Job!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Absolutely lovely


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, Ms. W, that looks great. You do quality work my good lady.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks so much for all of your kind comments. It's always so much fun making the costumes and sharing ideas here!


----------



## sharpobject

The seamstress goddess strikes again - AMAZING!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

As usual looks awesome! Good thing I didn't have to try that on. I would have deformed it! LOL

is the hat going to be pill boxed with black netting and a rose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stunning, Ms W! The dress is beautiful and the quality of workmanship impressive.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks so much!

Bryce, I was thinking more along the lines of a headband, embellished with lace and roses.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

of course you'll need a long cigarette holder...


----------



## Don Givens

Wow.........wish I could do that.


----------



## trishaanne

WOW.....amazing job, as always Kellie.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Fantastic! Truly amazing. Congratulations on finishing it up.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

boy, i miss one day on here and i miss everything! i bow to your prowess as a seamstress! i wish i could make stuff like that!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Simply stunning Kellie! I really appreciate and admire your attention to detail, excellent taste in fabric, and the skills you possess. This is yet another fine example of your beautiful work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thanks so much everybody - it means so much coming from all of you very talented people.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oh, another thing...

...I'm going to start including the pattern that I use to make my costumes. It's always been my hope that I can encourage people to make their own costumes.

I used Butterick #3012


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really need to get my sewing table built so I can set up my "new" sewing machine that's been languishing in the original box for a LONG time.

Thanks for thinking of posting the patterns, Ms W! I think that's a great idea and very helpful.


----------



## Vlad

What bustle? lol I love it Kellie. Flawless as usual.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Another beautiful project! Kudos, Ms. W


----------



## smileyface4u23

Wow - you definitely have more talent in your little finger than I do in my whole body when it comes to sewing - I'm in awe - it's beautiful!!


----------



## ithurt

with all due respect...very hot!
oh and awesome work to.


----------



## ShellHawk

Beautiful work! If only I could sew!


----------



## Nyxy

That is so Gorgeous! I've been looking at a similar idea for a while now and seeing your dress has given me the courage to at least try it now.


----------



## Revenant

Wow Kellie... That is going to look awesome next to Mr. W in his undertaker garb. You never fail to amaze me.


----------



## scareme

Lovely Kellie, just lovely.


----------



## TheEvilSquire

That's boned, too? Wow! That is great work. I reenact the 18th century and I know what women go through when boning stays and what a pain it can be. 
Excellent stuff!
T.E.S.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thank you all so much - you are all so kind!

This is my 2009 costume; costumes I make this year will be for props.


----------



## traditionprincess

o.o It's beautiful! You look like a dark princess! Its awesome!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Wow! The details one that dress are perfect. The black roses are a great touch. An excellent fit for a guilty widow who will be thinking about how to spend her new fortune!


----------



## Kaoru

That dress is reallly nice! You are definately dressed to kill in that ensemble! With the head piece it should look great for halloween.


----------



## kprimm

Amazing job, that is very impressive.


----------



## Nekusagi

Amazing dress. That's some excellent craftsmanship on that gown.


----------



## Just Whisper

I cannot believe someone actually made that by hand. You did a great job. I think it looks much better than either of the dresses on the pattern cover. I am truly impressed.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

*wow*

The dress is great! Wow,nice work. Now you need to browse the auctions for some mourning jewelry to go with it.
Cool:devil:


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

You know Kellie- that would make an awesome Wedding Gown! You do such good work- love the details


----------



## Moocheex55

just beautiful work...loves it!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Quality work, Wicked! Too pretty to call a costume. And just when I was thrilled about assembling my daughter's costume with a hot glue gun......:winkin:


----------



## Aelwyn

That's AWESOME!


----------



## ThAnswr

That is just so beautiful.


----------



## Kaoru

Ms W I finally got a chance to look at your costumes. The 2008 family pic with everyone wearing costumes is gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## AzKittie74

What a beautiful dress! Your talented!


----------



## Death in the Reaper

Those details are fantastic! That's such an awesome dress!


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

That dress is absolutely beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## BadTable Manor

Gorgeous, you are SO talented. Bravo!


----------



## playfx

I don't know how i missed this.

Well looks like you did it again, *fantastic job*!!!!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

Ms. Wicked said:


> I finally finished this project yesterday. It was intended to be a Victorian Grieving Widow to compliment Mr. W's Victorian Undertaker. However, I had family houseguests that monopolized October and I never got it done.
> 
> I still need to make a headpiece. In the meantime, I'm just so happy that it's finished. It was a HUGE project. The ensemble weighs four pounds!
> 
> The bodice is black, 100% wool gaberdine. The drape, train, ruffles and rosettes are made from bridal weight satin. The skirt is the same dark blue damask that I used for Mr. W's costume, with black lace overlay.
> 
> The bodice is boned and vast amounts of netting was used for the train's bustle. This is by far, my largest project to date.
> 
> I can't wait to wear this costume on Halloween!


Ms Wicked is pretty damn wicked looking....The dress looks nice too.


----------



## Mistress Macabre

Absolutely beautiful! Great job!


----------



## kitchie

You look very sexy wearing that.. Love to see more of your works.


----------



## nixie

Absolutely stunning!! Great job!!


----------



## Iniquity

Your dress looks stunning! I especially love the roses. I'm sorry if I missed it in all of the posts, but did you attach a bustle for the train or let it drag?

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!


----------



## ladyligeia

*Mourning Glory*

Great job! What kind of makeup will go with this?


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Beautiful...


----------

